# Thanks for German Trip help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you to every one who has answered my questions and shouts for help leading up to and during the German trip we did, also the forums that l read full of info for the trip from others questions.

Home safe but l have a filthy cold...joy, house upside down as heating and boiler being changed but HOT bath last night and Clive said will be in one tonight tonight  so stuff the mess....

From door to Door in the month away we did 2330 miles.
Through Belgium (ypes) up to the Rhine, Lake Konstance, Black Forest, Switzerland, back via Mosel through Belgium, Dunkirk. 

Loved it all and my confidence has gone up, got in some tight spots but only me to get us out as Andy doesn't drive so l had to bite hard, cuss, sweat and deal with the problem.
At every junction l chanted "Tight Right" or "left Out" depending which way l was turning and Andy also helped give me confidence with things.

Bordatlas (book) Mobil Life (APP) and Motorhome Parkings (APP) were also brilliant and l will also put comments there so that English speakers can use it. 

l always fill up when we get down to the half way mark or before if at all possible. We filled up yesterday in Canterbury for 5th time (half a tank) and in the 290 miles to get home we used just over 1/4 of a tank. I was doing 60 a lot of the way as just wanted a bath and felt full of cold and awful  so used more fuel than my normal upto 50mph had done.
According to the trip average it was about 30miles/gallon. 

When l feel better and things here are better sorted l will add all the stopping places that are not there to the database.

We will defiantly go back either next year or the year after.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome back in one piece! I find the next couple of days after I get home is the brain meddler with regards to driving as my van is LHD and the car is RHD which seems to make it all the more confusing. 8O 8O 
Just remember to reverse your mantra. 
Good mileage returns, we usually manage a similar return as I only like to drive at 50-mph as there is just too much to see.
Start planning your next trip...well once you've had your bath that is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

